
What is the best free university from MS in Computer Sciences? - askari01
What are the best computer science universities that also offer assistance ship to foreigners. My current only choices are NUST(world ranking: 500) &amp; Fast Universities in Pakistan. People tell me education in Germany is free.
======
askari01
I have fair CGPA of 3/4 and willing to travel to any country to study.

